# yorT's Combatants Sig? Winner gets 5,000 credits



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

*The Request:*
want a FFL sig

*Pics:*

Shogun Rua
Damien Maia
Martin Kampmann
Nate Diaz

Arrange as u see fit

*Title: *

yorT's Combatants

Where ever looks good


*Sub-Text: *

Shogun - Maia - Kampmann - Diaz

You can put these names where ever you want and in any order

*More Sub-Text: *

no

*Colors: *

Make it look good


*Size: *

Same size as my sig now

*Avatar?:*

NO


All attempts will be repped.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I'll definatly get somthing done for this.


----------

